# Sitka gear



## Mavren (Jun 16, 2014)

Curious if any of you guys have used the Sitka gear.  I'm going to be hunting up in Harris county this year where it gets a little cooler than what I'm used to down here in Jacksonville Florida.  I've been shopping cold weather gear that will allow mobility but also keep me toasty.  The Sitka gear seems to fit the bill but just like anything else I'd like to get a second opinion or a first hand account of the product before committing.  My only hesitancy quite honestly is that it all looks like it's designed to work together.  The pattern is unique to the brand as well.  Any second options or thoughts welcomed.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sitka gear is best around for thus my buddy has a heap of it for bow hunting elk in Montana it isn't cheap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm trying to decide what I want as well. I hunt KS every year and I want something better suited for the wind/cold when I go. Sitka is what I have looked at but dang it's not cheap. I'm also looking into a heat body suit and just wear what I already own under it.


----------



## Mavren (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, it's definitely not cheap.  That's why I'm hoping to get some input before making an investment like that.  I think some of the gear I have will work for the early season but I'm gonna need something for a little later in the year.  I appreciate the input.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 16, 2014)

I got Sitka for my archery elk hunt in Colorado. Awesome stuff. Once I sell off a few kids, I am going to buy more.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have some Sitka gear that I wear out West. It's great out there, but a little warm down here! Even the lightest Sitka stuff will have you sweating buckets down here in early season.


----------



## LEGHORN (Jun 18, 2014)

Check out kuiu.com  Kuiu was started by Jason Hairston, who along with one of his friends, founded Sitka.  Gore bought Sitka and went mainstream.  Jason started Kuiu to develop and market the ultimate in lightweight hunting gear, targeted mostly toward mountain hunters like Sitka initially.  But their lighter weight stuff is incredible for down here.  Kuiu cuts out the middleman, they are not in BPS or Cabelas.  Go to their website and read up, and then stock up!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 18, 2014)

Although the only thing of theirs I own is a pair of windproof stratus gloves, I've fallen in love with the stuff!  Every piece of it I have touched has been quality and it all fits the situation it was made for perfectly.  I am trying to talk myself into more of the product.  The price, although somewhat of a concern, is not the huge issue because anything I own clothing wise will be with me for 10 years or so as long as it performs under the stress and conditions that I know I will put it through.

My issue is this and yeah its a dumb one that they cant control...I have been in many many hunting camps over the last 9 years of LFTT and the only people I see wearing it are the folks that I generally wouldnt share a camp with and the folks that I dont generally wanna be associated with.  Because their stuff has that connotation has kept me from owning more.  

Yeah its dumb I know


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 18, 2014)

Im just a redneck from Georgia, and I own 2 pair of Sitka gear pants and one light weight jacket, that's all I wear, no need to by any thing else, when its cold just layer up under it, when its hot a light tee shirt with the paints. They are a good investment IMO...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jun 18, 2014)

I really want some to take to Kansas, I've looked at the Kuiu and may get it instead. I've drooled over the fanatic jacket for 2 years though, It's just a well thought out looking piece of clothing to me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 18, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Im just a redneck from Georgia, and I own 2 pair of Sitka gear pants and one light weight jacket, that's all I wear, no need to by any thing else, when its cold just layer up under it, when its hot a light tee shirt with the paints. They are a good investment IMO...



Yeah I am sure its worth the investment.  Clothing is something I've never been known to skimp on especially with the abusive and brutal weather we deal with sometimes.  

redneck from GA is a good thing


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't overlook wool, been around a long time!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Southern style archery in Rome Ga has a great lay away plan and they have a ton of Sitka gear. I got a pair of Binos last summer on there lay a way plan and was very happy with the customer service.


----------



## aj.hiner (Jun 21, 2014)

Sitka gear is good. Under armour is the same material and same quality with the same results. I almost own exclusively all Under Armour clothing. All my baselayers, jackets, pants, socks, beanies, and hats are all UA. I hunt very hard and walk long distances and through the sweat and the beating my camo's take they always hold up and work. UA is not cheap but its cheaper than Sitka gear is will produce the same results


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 21, 2014)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Southern style archery in Rome Ga has a great lay away plan and they have a ton of Sitka gear. I got a pair of Binos last summer on there lay a way plan and was very happy with the customer service.



That's good to know thanks !


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 21, 2014)

I hunted Colorado last year in mid September in Sitka Ascent pants, they were perfect. Never wanted to take em off. Bought em used on Archery Talk for $100. Then after the hunt I sold em on Archery Talk for... $100. I don't need that kind of quality for hunting around here, and I won't be going back for awhile, so I decided I'd rather have the money. Great pants.


----------



## Jackson09 (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep an eye out on www.camofire.com (or download the App on your phone).  I constantly see Sitka gear on this website for a reasonable price.


----------



## South Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Sitka is the best investment I have made in clothing. I have a lot of their clothing and to me you get what you pay for. I used the Incinerator set in below zero temps on a late season archery hunt in IL and put it to the test. My feet got cold but the rest of me did not! I have to get me some warm boots now!


----------



## tescobedo (Jun 27, 2014)

Southern Style Archery has a thread on AT that may be of interest - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2264736


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 27, 2014)

thx Tesco


----------



## tescobedo (Jun 28, 2014)

Happy to help Jim!


----------

